# CPT for Internal Hemorrhoidectomy ?



## Jody Mortensen (Jun 2, 2009)

A patient had a right posterior hemorrhoidal bundle & left lateral hemorrhoidal bundle excised.  Which would be internal hemorrhoids but cannot find a specific code for excision of internal hemorrhoids.  Would CPT code 46922 be correct to use?  Your direction would be greatly appreciated.

                                   Thank you
                                            Jody


----------



## elenax (Jun 3, 2009)

Without seeing the op note...I think you may want to look at the code series of 462XX.


----------

